# Car dying when accelerating



## hladancer14 (Feb 8, 2015)

I have a 95 Nissan Altima with over 230k miles on it. I recently replaced the distributor and it worked great for about a week. My car started kinda rough then ran fine until I got to a stop sign. I stopped then went to go accelerate and my car died. I had to put it in park and restart it and it was a rough start. What does this mean when every time I stop then accelerate it dies?


----------



## MattSF415 (Feb 1, 2015)

What brand of distributor did you buy? Was it new, reman, or used?


----------



## hladancer14 (Feb 8, 2015)

It was a reman


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Unless it was a genuine Nissan reman, I wouldn't trust it. Aftermarket remans are always a gamble.


----------



## MattSF415 (Feb 1, 2015)

My Hitachi reman distributor has been solid since 2008, but I hear that Hitachi makes OEM Nissan distributors, so that explains that. LOL

If you guys need the part number of the Hitachi, let me know. I have it somewhere. 



smj999smj said:


> Unless it was a genuine Nissan reman, I wouldn't trust it. Aftermarket remans are always a gamble.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yes, if you're going to go aftermarket, at least get the OEM manufacturer of the part. Hitachi makes most of Nissan's distributors and Mitsubishi makes a few of them.


----------



## MTips18 (Apr 30, 2010)

Take a look at the wiring and the connector. The connectors are of a poor quality. Oddly enough you can use a 4 pin connector from a computer power supply to temporary fix the problem. Nissan does not sell the connector. I had the same issue as you did and replaced the distributor and then replaced the distributor a second time. Since it had a lifetime warranty I thought no big deal only to drive the next morning to work with same issue. It was the wiring connector.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I've been able to find a lot of Nissan pigtail repair connectors at:

Wiring Specialties - You Install The Engine, We Wire It Up


----------



## MTips18 (Apr 30, 2010)

smj999smj said:


> I've been able to find a lot of Nissan pigtail repair connectors at:
> 
> Wiring Specialties - You Install The Engine, We Wire It Up


That is an awesome site I'll have to use it if I'm ever in need.


----------



## MattSF415 (Feb 1, 2015)

Excellent resource.


----------



## frankp13 (Jun 18, 2016)

*try this*

i had this exact problem with mine, i replaced the mass air flow sensor and that was 3 months ago got it for $92, havent had a problem since... i would try that and if it doesnt fix the issue look at your intake manifold gaskets.. from what ive been told its a very common problem with this motor.. they tend to go bad every 75k or so with this car. if you need any parts i would highly recommend RockAuto i went there for everything i needed and spent under $300 for all the parts, i have the manifol gaskets but never replaced them as i found the actual issue, but it was only $4 for the gasket so i wasnt real concerned with returning since i know im gonna need it in the near future... most parts stores wanted over $150 for the maf .... hope this helps




hladancer14 said:


> I have a 95 Nissan Altima with over 230k miles on it. I recently replaced the distributor and it worked great for about a week. My car started kinda rough then ran fine until I got to a stop sign. I stopped then went to go accelerate and my car died. I had to put it in park and restart it and it was a rough start. What does this mean when every time I stop then accelerate it dies?


----------

